# Weird beeping sound??



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I was sitting in my car [98 SE-R] waitng for someone listening to music and I start to hear this beeping sound. Think nothing of it until it happens a minute later. So i turn off my music and listen for it again and it happens. Its coming from the driver side inside of the car and I have no idea what it is. I dont think its my speaker cause its coming from the same side but not down low Has anyone else had this problem??


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Does your Airbag warning light illuminate when you turn the ignition to the ON position? If not, then it could be the warning beeper some cars have for when the light fails.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

My lights still work. I wonder what could it be??


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think i heard some kind of beeping like that today as well, but didnt really pay attention to it.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

Does it do it when your driver side door is open. I know that sounds stupid.

What I did for mine was disabled that door ajar sound by removing the spring switch on the driver side door so I can listen to music while the door was open.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

rafman said:


> Does it do it when your driver side door is open. I know that sounds stupid.
> 
> What I did for mine was disabled that door ajar sound by removing the spring switch on the driver side door so I can listen to music while the door was open.



the only problem i see with that technique is that when u open the door at night, u cant have your dome light come on. which is prolly not a big deal to anyone.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

Yup yup. You are correct but thats the price I had to pay so I can play music with my door open.



AjRaCeR805 said:


> the only problem i see with that technique is that when u open the door at night, u cant have your dome light come on. which is prolly not a big deal to anyone.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

It made it while the door was closed.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

Ah, I bet its stuck. Take out the door switch thingy on the driver side just to check. it looks like a springed rubber cylinder. When you remove the rubber, it looks like a long door bell. When you see it, it has 1 screw I thing, remove the whole thing from the wiring harness. Make sure that you can still get to the wiring harness later as if if goes in there, it's kinda hard to get out later.

Let me know.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I know its not the beeping sound when the door is open. The sound that I heard beeped at a faster rate and only beeped 5 times then went away.


----------



## vega_totone (Jun 26, 2003)

it may be the seatbelt alarm


----------

